# Siamese Cat peeing on my bed



## Gernella (Dec 14, 2008)

We have two Siamese cats, the youngest (a male) is 3 and the oldest (female) is 12. In the last three months the youngest one has started peeing on our bed. They have their own room with three cat litters which are cleaned out daily. Since the the male started going out on a regular basis (our large garden backs on to an even larger field) he only uses his covered litter box for pooing. He is let out regularly although we do suffer from a lot of other cats drawn I suppose to the rabbits and pheasants in the field. He has been in a few fights but so far nothing has required the vet's attention. We started closing the door in the day time and this seemed to work until last night when he had a pee when we were actually in bed (normally they both cuddle up at the side of you all night with no trouble). 

He is a happy cat although he is a bit jealous of the older cat even though he was last to arrive (when he was 12 weeks old) although she was no where in sight last night when the event happened. Naturally, my husband is not a happy bunny. I am just at a loss to understand what started this. He is healthy, eats well and plays as usual. There have been no changes in the house and no workmen around. The older cat was not brought into the house until she was 3 and had a poor start in life so consequently she is not naturally friendly and doesn't come looking for affection, jumping on your knee etc., so he has nothing really to be jealous of there although he does come running when he can hear my husband talking to her.

Any suggestions would be helpful as last night we had to shut them both out.


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Obvious question,but are they neutered/spayed hun? Hello and welcome btw


----------



## Gernella (Dec 14, 2008)

Siamese Kelly said:


> Obvious question,but are they neutered/spayed hun? Hello and welcome btw


Yes both neutered and spayed. For the first two years the young one used to squat but now he has started spraying when he is outside.


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

It could be because he goes out and has had dealings with other cats,though neutered so probably not a sexual thing,possibly a warning/protection instinct-you are his slaves and so he's scenting/peeing where to him you both scent which is your bed,not sure how to stop his behavior though,maybe some strong citrus fruit smelling stuff or cataway spray,i'm sure some of the other members will have better suggestions,sorry not really been much help but as i say the others have tried and tested ideas so fingers crossed for you


----------



## Leah100 (Aug 17, 2008)

Our beds are the places in the house that smell most strongly of us. If you are sure he is healthy and not suffering any urinary tract problems [will often make cats wee on soft places for comfort] then it could be that the interaction he's having with other cats outside as Kelly said is bringing out his territorial instincts, and he's feeling the urge to scent mark.
The only sure fire way to stop him if that's the case is to keep him out so it doesn't become a compulsion.


----------



## Harriet's mum (Dec 4, 2008)

Just a thought, have you had him checked out for a water infection (or UTI) This can make them not want to wee in the correct place, instead favouring something soft like your bedding.

Failing that try a Feliway plug in.
Hope you get things sorted, it can't be much fun.


----------



## Gernella (Dec 14, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestions. Looking back, in the summer the elderly cat was ill, in fact we thought she would die. Obviously she had a lot of attention both at the time and after and I wonder if this was the start of the problem. I will certainly check out with the vet first.


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi GernellaPlz let us know how you get on and what if anything changes,hope so


----------

